# Suspend2 - /sys/power/suspend2 did not return a valid result

## john-boro

Hi guys, I'm using a 2.6.22 suspend2 patched kernel. I'm trying to suspend using the filewriter. I got the suspend_file created with no problem, and then this:

```

cat: /sys/power/suspend2/: Is a directory

ABORTING: /sys/power/suspend2/ did not return a valid result.

hibernate: Aborting.

```

So it seems like, in order to find out the resume2 parameter and display it so that I can append it to the kernel command line, it's trying to cat a directory. So, I manually cat the resume2 file that is within the suspend2 directory, and found the /dev/sda4:0xxxx number. Now, whenever I reboot with this kernel, I get the following message:

```

No storage allocator is currently active. Rechecking whether we can use one.

Suspend2: Resume2 parameter is empty. Suspending will be disabled.
```

Although at the end of the dmesg, it says Suspending is enabled. 

So anyway, whenever I try to run hibernate, I get the first message again. The root of the problem seems to be that it's cat-ing a directory when it shouldn't be, but I don't know where to start fixing it.

john

----------

## Veldrin

It sounds, a suspend2 is not configured. check you kernel config for SUSPEND2; the config options are in Power Management Options.

I post my output, though I use swapwriter.

```
Kor ~ # grep SUSPEND2 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND2_FILE is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_USERUI=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_DEFAULT_RESUME2="/dev/hda2"

# CONFIG_SUSPEND2_KEEP_IMAGE is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND2=y
```

install hibernate-script. its a config-tool for all sort of suspend tools.

then work you way through suspend2.conf, hibernate.conf, and common.conf in /etc/hibernate.

cheers

V.

----------

## miloso

I have the same problem like john-boro and my kernel is configured like this:

```
# grep SUSPEND2 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CORE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_FILE=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND2_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_USERUI=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_DEFAULT_RESUME2=""

# CONFIG_SUSPEND2_KEEP_IMAGE is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CHECKSUM is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND2=y
```

I'm using filewriter. Maybe is important, that hibernation worked with 2.6.21-r6 kernel, but it actualy isn't working with 2.6.22.

----------

## TNorthover

I think it may be the hibernate scripts. I haven't bothered recompiling the kernel to 2.6.22 yet but I'm getting the same. I think there was a script update at around the same time.

----------

## samakra

I have the same problem like you and add this line:

```
    RESUME_FILE="resume2"
```

to /usr/share/hibernate/scriptlets.d/suspend2

It should solve your problem

I have install

```
sys-power/hibernate-script-1.96

sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.22
```

----------

